# Sorry to ask this - Where is the CPM problems?



## Blu1913 (Oct 2, 2006)

I know someone had a CPM problem on the board but I cant find it, my eyes are crossed from 7 hours of studying...anyone help?

Second, anyone using the 6-minute solutions for transpo? Holy god they are hard! Are we really going to see problems that hard!?!?!? :kick:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 2, 2006)

I have done the AM Transpo questions from the 6-minute book and did not find them to be too hard. I did think that the questions regarding shifting the curves were a little funny (the ones where all you needed was geometry) and probably not something I would expect to see on the test.

-GT


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=824

here is one someone posted.

i remember that there were CPM problems on the exam, but I honestly dont recall the llevel of difficulty, I did go back and relearn how to draw the boxes and do the ES, EF, LS ,LF stuff


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott, I agree with the morning ones being easy...but oh boy.....the Depth ones are insane (or maybe its just me). Takes much longer than 10 minutes to do the cals on some of those....


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 2, 2006)

Road Guy, do you "think" it would be a good idea to know how to do float in CPM probelms? Seems like a whole bunch of college relearning...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

:BK:

yeah I would be familiar with all the "stuff" regarding Criticl Path Problems


----------



## GTScott (Oct 9, 2006)

> :BK:
> yeah I would be familiar with all the "stuff" regarding Criticl Path Problems


Are you talking about for AM or PM? I am not a transpo and all I can do on those CPM problems is find the critical path. Doh.


----------

